# emerge world doet ook iptables emergen :(

## elkan

Haaiz...

Als ik emerge -p world doe zie ik:

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/iptables-1.2.7a-r2 

MAar ik wil geen iptables!!!

Hoe kan ik het zetten dat ie die dan niet meeneemt????

Help!!  :Very Happy: 

Grtz,

Elkan

----------

## garo

veeg iptables dan gewoon weg daarna...

----------

## elkan

heb ik ook gedaan...

Maar dat wil ik niet elke keer doen....

Scheelt dan weer tijd en moeite....

----------

## water

iptables komt mee tijdensde installatie met "emerge system". Er is vast wel ergens een config-filetje, waar beschreven staat welke pakketten van "system" deel uitmaken, maar waar?

----------

## garo

hier: 

```
/var/cache/edb/world
```

 is alvast de world-file, system file ben ik nog aan het zoeken...

----------

## biroed

 *elkan wrote:*   

> Haaiz...
> 
> Als ik emerge -p world doe zie ik:
> 
> [ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/iptables-1.2.7a-r2 
> ...

 

Kun je hem niet in je package.mask zetten? Heb het zelf nooit gedaan, maar het moet kunnen lukken.

----------

## TuxFriend

/usr/portage/profiles/<profile>/packages

TuxFriend

----------

## Zu`

met inject moet het ook werken (emerge -i).

man emerge:

```

       inject (-i)

              Injecting  a  package  inserts a 'stub' for that package so that

              Portage thinks that it is installed.  It is handy if  you  need,

              say,  a  binary version of XFree86 for esoteric hardware, or you

              just like to roll your own packages.  You must specify  a  cate-

              gory  and  particular  version  of a package for injecting.  For

              example, emerge inject sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.19.

```

package.mask gaat ook werken, maar dat wordt toch ook telkens overschreven als je 'emerge rsync' runt ?

----------

## Stuartje

 *Zu` wrote:*   

> met inject moet het ook werken (emerge -i).
> 
> man emerge:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yup, die wordt helaas telkens overschreven  :Sad: 

----------

## H-Pi

heeft het niet toevallig met een USE-flag te maken? ik zit nu bij mn vriendin dus ik kan het niet checken, ik weet wel dat ik het zelf heb maar het boeit me niet zoveel

je kan met 'qpkg -g iptables' (qpkg zit in gentoolkit) checken ofr het een dep ergens van is en waarvan

of als het met emerge system al gebeurt zou je het in je profile wel kunnen wijzigen denk ik, wat hier al werd gezegd

----------

